
Run C, C++, Go and Node.js programs as processes in browsers - federicoponzi
https://browsix.org
======
hackcrafter
> Unmodified C, C++, Go, and Node.js programs run as processes on Web Workers

Surly they don't mean _unmodified_ binaries do they?

My guess is that programs must be compiled down to asm.js or WebAssembly, but
they provide the compile-time library hooks/fake-library-headers/runt-time
harnesses for those programs to _potentially_ not have source level changes
_if_ they stick to the OS call supported subset.

Very cool proof of concept, if it really does work and can be generalized, it
could be a killer app for the WebAssembly effort!

